# High progesterone & hcg levels, twins?



## tinks80

I've just found I'm pregnant, only about 4weeks got my first positive test at 9DPO 

I had a scan around ovulation time which showed 2 very strong corpus lutems one on each ovary, I the has another one at 11DPO due to pain, & it showed 2 corpus lutems still, but the one on my left was massive.... The sonagrapher said there's a very very high chance I'm preg with fraternal twins, it's to early to see anything, but she's pretty confident given there still 2 corpus lutems & my progesterone is 196! 

My question is for those of you who found out early, what was your progesterone level & did u have 1 or 2 corpus lutems? 

I'm anxious to find out 

My hcg was 41 at 11DPO & 174 at 14DPO doubling time of 33hours or 1.4 days!


----------



## HappiestMom

my HCG levels rose pretty normally and I actually had to take progesterone during the first tri because it was low so I levels dont really tell you anything as most of the girls here will say...women with only 1 can have crazy high levels and women with multiples can have "normal" or even low levels......good luck though...def keep us updated!


----------



## GemmaG

I don't know about the corpus lutems or progestrone I was on progesterone suppositories as I had IVF but tests did increase rapidly I went from having a barely there line at 9dpo to a positive as dark as the control line in just 2 days my hcg was up in the 400's when I got them checked at 14dpo so not overly high but you never know!!!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## giggles1070

Hello Tinks80, 
First of all congrats! 
Now regarding your question, I have fraternal twins, a boy and girl. With them I tested positive a week before AF was due. Due to spotting I went to get a sonogram, only to find out I was pregnant with twins at 6 weeks. They knew instantly that they were fraternal due to the fact that I had 2 corpus luteums, one on each ovary. After finding out I immediately started taking Progesterone, due to that I due to a couple of previous miscarriages I had but did not get to use and I figured that my progesterone was the culprit and it did not hurt to use it. Luckily enough it worked and thankfully I have my rainbow babies here today that are 3 months old :)


----------



## hopingforit

That's a crazy high progesterone level! Mine was 26 at 14 dpo and my hcg was 297. I had two follicles that released and you could see them when I went in for my 7 week ultrasound still.


----------



## tinks80

giggles1070 said:


> Hello Tinks80,
> First of all congrats!
> Now regarding your question, I have fraternal twins, a boy and girl. With them I tested positive a week before AF was due. Due to spotting I went to get a sonogram, only to find out I was pregnant with twins at 6 weeks. They knew instantly that they were fraternal due to the fact that I had 2 corpus luteums, one on each ovary. After finding out I immediately started taking Progesterone, due to that I due to a couple of previous miscarriages I had but did not get to use and I figured that my progesterone was the culprit and it did not hurt to use it. Luckily enough it worked and thankfully I have my rainbow babies here today that are 3 months old :)



Yep ive already started the progesterone pessaries, due to losing our twin boys back ijanuary, figured it won't hurt at all, & my dr is happy for me to do so given my past history :) 

Thanks for letting me know about the corpus lutems I've struggled to find anything on google about this, except everyone well 99% of people with a progesterone over 110 have all been dx with twins


----------



## Ashla

Any update Tinks? When do you have your scan?


----------



## LoveSeel

My progesterone and hcg levels were very high at the start of my twin pregnancy too. I was fairly certain I was having twins, but we didn't have a scan until 11 weeks verfiying. 

Congrats on your pregnancy. Having twins is amazing, but I unfortunately had a lot of complications in my pregnancy because of it (but there of plenty of women who do great). If you are having twins I pray you won't encounter any issues. And if you're having a singleton you're at less of a risk, and of course I still wish you well!

Keep us updated!


----------



## tinks80

Just got my hcg levels back :) 

My initial hcg was 42 at 12DPO & 174 15DPO which was doubling time of 33 hours or 1.4 days

now today is 5924 I'm 23DPO & doubling at 37 hours or 1.13 days


----------



## tinks80

LoveSeel said:


> My progesterone and hcg levels were very high at the start of my twin pregnancy too. I was fairly certain I was having twins, but we didn't have a scan until 11 weeks verfiying.
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy. Having twins is amazing, but I unfortunately had a lot of complications in my pregnancy because of it (but there of plenty of women who do great). If you are having twins I pray you won't encounter any issues. And if you're having a singleton you're at less of a risk, and of course I still wish you well!
> 
> Keep us updated!


Thanks & big congrats on your twin pregnancy :) I'm secretly hopping for twins but won't be disappointed if there's only 1 :) 

I'm hoping for my scan next week on the 17th so will update then :)


----------

